# pkg: No packages matching 'vim' available in the repository



## segfault (Dec 11, 2013)

After a fresh install this morning in a VM I tried `pkg install vim` and received:

```
pkg: No packages matching 'vim' available in the repositories
```
Any idea what's going on here? I have successfully install_ed_ other packages but editors/vim does not seem to exist? Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Nicop (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: pkg: No packages matching 'vim' available in the reposit*

Hello,

Try to remove the file /var/db/pkg/repo-* and do a `pkg upgrade`. Also output the content of your /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file if it didn't work.

Thank you.


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: pkg: No packages matching 'vim' available in the reposit*

Only editors/vim-lite seems available as a package at the moment:

```
# pkg search vim
vim-lite-7.4.110
xpi-vimperator-3.5
```


----------



## Nicop (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: pkg: No packages matching 'vim' available in the reposit*

The package editor/vim is available in my FreeBSD server, but it's a 32 bits installation. Maybe the 64 bits binary package isn't built yet.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: pkg: No packages matching 'vim' available in the reposit*

Odd, there are no build errors reported so I'd expect the package to be there.

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portovervie ... rtname=vim


----------



## Beastie (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: pkg: No packages matching 'vim' available in the reposit*

As far as I know, packages are built on Wednesday and the repositories are updated within two days. This week's packages have not been copied to the repositories yet.

And `pkg search vim` here still returns what it returned last week:

```
vim-7.4.110
vim-lite-7.4.110
vimpager-1.8.2
xpi-vimperator-3.5
```
In the FreeBSD 9 i386 repository I can see vim-7.4.110 (Dec 5) and vim-lite-7.4.110 (Dec 4).


----------



## Beastie (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: pkg: No packages matching 'vim' available in the reposit*

The very latest vim-7.4.110_1 is now available.


----------



## segfault (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: pkg: No packages matching 'vim' available in the reposit*

I am still not yet seeing it for amd64, but will keep trying periodically.


----------

